# Facebook Malaya Samachar Editorial:30th Of November



## Chaan Pardesi (Nov 30, 2012)

FACE BOOK Malaya Samachar EDITORIAL:30th of November.

Chan Pardesi ji Please give us a url or link to the original so we do not tempt charges of plagiarism. It will not matter if someone does not have a Facebook account. They can read the article here, and Facebook will still get the credits. Thanks, spnadmin

The issues below are related mainly to the Sikhs in Malaysia, but we 

believe Sikh communities across the globe probably face similar 

challenges and destructive actions among the youth.

...

Recently, one of our readers, Sr Veerin Singh asked a very pertinent 

question,He argued that we are a small community.Many of our youth 

are indulging in soul, mental and body destroying activities.Many take 

to smoking, drugs and alcohol.They go out and indulge into immoral 

activities like night clubs, prostitution visiting and binge parties, 

where taking body destructing drugs are the norm and buzz activities.

Many then get involved in fights,accidents and gang warfare.Some go 

home, beat up the children.Beat up the wife, give grieve and make grave 

threats against aged parents and other relatives.They destruct those 

around them with their own dysfunctional lives and activities.They 

influence others, abuse others and abuse themselves.The abuse just 

does not simply effects them individually but whole extended families 

and communities.Sometimes their bad and negative actions affect the 

local Gurduaras as well.


When faced with no money to finance their negatives habits and 

actions, they resort to criminal activities first on a small scale than 

it grows wider.They steal from parents the meagre earnings or 

savings, they pawn the poor wife's little jewellary

WE cannot disagree at all with this is happening.Though Veerin Singh did not use as 

many words, his message was understood and appreciated.The gist of his 

plea and argument was understood and well received by the three member 

editorial panel and two adminstrators.There a lot of todays evil truth 

in what he spoke about and it certainly is a very grave issue that 

should concern the whole community , rising above any factional, 

jathebandi,and sikh philosophical views and divisions.



His question was:Is it not better these youth go to ANY Naam Simran 

group, Jatha or Gurduara and get involed in proactive activities and 

actions and learn about Sikhi and God, than dying out on the roads, and 

life of destruction.

Again, we CANNOT disagree at all with him in principle and as short 

term solution. given our history.We believe it is better than the 

scenario we, on his prompt, have outlined in the first three 

paragraphs of this editorial.

WE agree,It is better the youth get involved in Naam Simran, either 

through simple Gurduara and sadh sangat, or through facilitated groups 

by Sikh learned, or through the jathas that claim Sikhi persuasion 

openly.IT will save many lives and families from destruction and death 

and pain.No doubt about that.

But, we have a question for Veerin Singh JI, perhaps he can help find a 

solution too.If we look back in Sikh history, but as history requires a 

lot of time and we dont have that, so we will skim through quickly, 

Sikh religion is an all compassing religion.It continues to be even 

today through a clearly defined parameter .The proof in the pudding can 

be seen that it welcomes all to its Gurduaras.It encompases all types 

who call themselves Sikhs.It welcomes the Khalsa, Gursikh, Sikh, Patit 

Sikhs, Sehajdhari Sikhs, even the hinud groups who profess Sikh 

religion and never take the amritpaan.Many Muslims too revere The Sikh 

gurus and parts of Sikh religion if not the whole.In principle it is a 

very inclusive religion, though it has very clearly defined pillars of 

the faith that can never be questioned nor shaken off.These are Kirrt 

Kamaai, Wand Shakna, Naam Japna,through guidance Guruship of the Guru 

Granth Sahjib; and work to lead the life of sant sipahi-khalsa in karni 

and kathni [in practice & deeds].Included in this core principles is 

the issue of identity and service with humilty to humanity.Period.No 

two way questions about this.

Sikh history accepted all the above groups and individuals as part of 

its domain.Sehadharis came from Sind and other provinces, Nirmala, and 

Udasi,patits and Sikhs and Gursikhs and and hindus who professsed to be 

Sikhs were an inclusisve entity.But whta then hapapned these various 

groups started to enforce and create their versions of practices, some 

of which were totally alien to Gurbani.Others like Udasi and Nirmalas 

seeing that money comes when brahmin type practices are intoruduced, 

began their own rituals, that were never part of Gurbani.These groups 

took over main historical Gurduaras , and also introduced statute 

worship.Even Harmander Sahib had hindu devtas lined up everyhwere, 

and these were ONLY removed around 1930s.

Because suddenly it dawned upon caring Sikh intellectuals that Sikhi 

was being erased slowly and polluted through shadowing means by 

nefarious individuals with nefarious agendas.The mahant of Nankana 

Sahib along with many others elsewhere wanted to ensure the Sikh 

Gurduaras remain their personal domain and wealth.Thus these educated sikhs felt there was a need 

for Singh sahba Movement, a SRM to codify the SIKH practices based upon 

Gurbani.Thus many people became aware that not all groups were doing 

it rightly, many had their personal agendas in brainswashing people 

with little things and subtle changes to Gurbani.That was the basis 

small groups were rejected and total Panthic agenda was delivered, 

which some even today without evidence claim was only a draft, because 

they have probably attended one such small group and been brainwashed 

into rejecting total Sikh panthic Unity agenda, that took almost 18 

years based upon GURBANI,Sikh historical facts and factual sikh history 

and establsished precedents to conclude and finalised.

So ask yourslves, how can such small groups that came about years later 

claim to have the original practices and knowledges, often based upon 

the heresay of their group leader, who has probaly died many years 

before.The Punjab of 1930/40s and 50s may accept this utter nonsense claims , as people were not 

educated.But with education today, these people may still attempt to 

feed unsupported lies as their facts, is bound to be questioned by 

those who can reason, but it is followed blindly by those who have no 

capacity to reason.That is the simple defining line.

Elsewhere little men 'ambitious'with personal grandoise minds ; men 

with little education started off their own deras.Some stole names of 

historical deras and started claiming ownership and originality.One 

like the Jatha Chowk Mehta in Amritsar, 250 miles away from Damdama 

Sahib began claiming to be damdami.Another like the AKJ, who only 

emerged after the death of Bhai Randhir Singh ji in about 1943, now 

claim their maryada is original from the Gurus.Then we have numerous 

others claiming all sorts by mere word of mouth that they dispense to 

those that visit them and soon whole families , villages and towns are 

carrying this word of mouth around and began believing the false to be 

truth!It is said if one lies enough times, people will start believing 

the lies to be truth!THIS IS EXACTLY THAT HASD HAPPENED WITH SIKHS.AT 

that stage the SIKH population was largely uneducated and all 

information was passed through word of mouth or through village 

gurduaras or the little schools attached to these Gurduaras.Many had 

perhaps read the Guru Granth sahib, and could even recite verbally, 

but what they had learnt was what they were told.Their education was 

not based upon explorative mind and logical questioning and 

understanding.When such types are confronted and asked to explain, they 

not only cannot epxlain but they get angry and resort to gutter 

language.Ifthey answer at all; they say who are we to question the Gurus?

Questioning the existence of a jatha 250 miles away from Damdama sahib 

claiming the title damdami is hardly questioning the GURU JI?or can 

these people not understand the language and words?We have not come 

across anyone who has questioned anything from the Guru Ji, Guru Granth 

sahib.

When they are asked how did AKJ claim authority over the rest of the 

panth, when it only emerged in 1943, they say it was Bhai Randhir Singh 

ji who says so.But Bhai Randhir Singh never said he had any authority 

OVER the panth anywhere.He followed the sikhya of Guru Granth sahib.He was not a Guru.The 

panth started in 1469, [or when Guru Nanak ji was 30],Bhai Randhir 

Singh preached ONLY Gurbani all his life[between 1904 and 1943] and 

dedicated his life to fight against colonialism.He never started any AKJ 

jatha.So where did this JATHA come from?Some ambitious followers 

decided to sat it up, as the name of Bhai Randhir Singh would offer 

him/them the personal fame they were/was after ...How does that then make 

it superior to the Sikh Panth that already existed since 1469?There 

are many such stories.They dont have answers and dont like being questioned.

Locally we see this with Baba Sohan Singh Ji.He dedicated his life to 

sewa and Sikhi from Guru Granth sahib.He was a very simple man who was 

staunch believer of Gurbani .Anyone who met him , was given the support 

to understand Gurbani and nothing BUT GURBANI.Gurbani and Gurbani.But 

these days many are attaching miracles, pilgramges etc ect and what 

goes ,on which we rather not comment upon.

However, we hope no Sikh will indulge in any vices that destroys 

her/him, his/her relatives,community and town.To fight these vices 

from destroying our youth, we may not need any religious Sikh group, we 

just need lots of education,enlightenment and awareness through a joint 

community effort collected solely for this purpose alone.History tells 

us involving the sikh religious groups may just carry on promoting 

their own agendas under guise of Sikhi, youth and welfare of the 

community and result in further continued divisions.We recognise that 

some do not fall within this category.But lately largely very fanatical 

elements have emerged.



With such issues having been happened and undermined the Sikhs and 

religion, how does Sr Veerin Singh proposes we address the issues 

without diluting the Sikh religion and its unique identity.Because the 

groups who point blank refuse to adopt the total Sikh Unity agenda are 

bound to cause more issues and problems and divisions, if not through 

accidents than fights and quarrels.Basically,sadly Sr Veerin Singh in 

this un-ideal world, we are caught between the deep blue sea and the 

devil.

Only Sache Paatshah Guru Ji may be able to change our destiny, despite 

all our anger and frustration.But like Guru Gobind Singh says, grant me 

thy boon, so I will never refrain from fighting the righteous , is the 

only hope we can carry on with and support all positive actions to 

unite, save the youth and the identity and sikh religion.


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (Nov 30, 2012)

NO chance of plagarism accusations.Be Assured.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 30, 2012)

I understand. welcomekaur cheerleader


----------



## aristotle (Dec 2, 2012)

My family folks used to speak all the time about 'Malaya' and how many people from our distant relations were settled over there. Never got to have any interaction with 'em. But what all I gather from the Internet, Malaysian Sikhs are quite an impressive lot!


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes they are. And we have a rocking bunch writing here at SPN too japposatnamwaheguru:


----------

